# Baby Bearded Dragons Need Homes



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

Im sorry to post this on a fish site, but theres a couple in Brampton who need to get rid of their baby beardies. $40 ea, 1 month old. I am going to get 1 from them. Pics of them are provided in the following link...

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/1010396425.html

let me know if you or anyone you know can take 1 or 2. they will be given to a pet store if not adopted.  i can pick yours up at the time i get mine if interested.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had a beardie before, both short term and long term... they are fun little guys, quite tame if taught properly!

though...

I hate when ppl ask for a "donation fee" when they are trying to get rid of pets for free... at least admit you want some of your money you spent on them back! GRRR


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah i thought the same actually.  but hey, if it keeps them outta that LPS, why not. plus, $40 is a good deal. but i completely agree with you hojimoe. they might aswell say, "for sale for cheap".


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

if its a 'donation fee' shouldn't they make out a check to a local shelter after?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

lol yeah probably. i just want to keep those baby beadries out of a LPS. wE their issues are with saying "donation fee" instead of "selling".


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> if its a 'donation fee' shouldn't they make out a check to a local shelter after?


I think you can only ask for a donation fee if you are a rescue/shelter

Go get a beardie!!!!! I have some reptile stuff from mine still - large water dish, cave, huge fake branch to bask on, and a uv light

Take them super cheap!!!! If you come by. $25 obo. Bayview/sheppard


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha love to have one but no space... 


(don't tell the gf, else she'll go get one!)


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> haha love to have one but no space...
> 
> (don't tell the gf, else she'll go get one!)


what's her number? I can let her know....

my sisters horse is up in stouffville kennedy/stouffville road


----------

